# Wasserkocher gesucht



## Magogan (26. März 2014)

Hi,

ich suche einen Wasserkocher. Bei Amazon habe ich inzwischen 4 Stück angeguckt in unterschiedlichen Preisklassen, aber alle hatten Mängel, bei einem Kunden ist sogar die Küche wegen eines nicht funktionierenden Überhitzungsschutzes abgebrannt.

Ich weiß nicht, welchen ich nehmen soll, ich will doch nur Wasser kochen, um Tee zu trinken xD

Und bei dem, den ich jetzt habe (haben meine Eltern aus einem Discounter mitgebracht), sieht das Wasser nach dem Kochen gelblich aus...

Grüße,
Magogan


----------



## spectrumizer (26. März 2014)

Ich bin überhaupt kein Fan von Wasserkochern. Alles was ich bis dato gesehen oder getestet hab (im Preisbereich zwischen 5-30€), ist entweder nach kurzer Zeit kaputt gegangen oder hat mir die Sicherung rausgehauen.

Und die Dinger die länger gehalten haben, haben dann einfach Kalkbildung an den Heizelementen, an den Rändern oder am Boden gehabt. Bei einem Teil für 5€ (der hat mit am längsten gehalten btw) wars dann sogar so, dass sich Kalkflocken von den Heizstäben abgelöst haben und im Wasser rumgeschwebt sind. Ist gesundheitlich zwar sogar eher förderlich (Kalzium und Magnesium), trotzdem unappetitlich.

Daher koche ich mein Wasser jetzt lieber aufm Herd in nem kleinen Topf. Ist zwar "Energieverschwendung", aber ich bin auch kein Öko. Daher ist mir das erstmal schnuppe.


----------



## Magogan (26. März 2014)

Na ja, ich habe ein Induktionskochfeld, also sollte das gar nicht so viel mehr Strom verbrauchen. Müsste ich auch mal probieren


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (26. März 2014)

der, den ich habe, ist ganz gut, er kocht das wasser sehr schnell


----------



## Magogan (26. März 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> der, den ich habe, ist ganz gut, er kocht das wasser sehr schnell


Ah, cool, du hast ihn bestimmt in deinem Profil verlinkt und ich übersehe den Link nur wieder, oder? 

Welchen hast du denn?


----------



## Mayestic (26. März 2014)

Wieso beschwert sich jeder über den Kalk ? 
Einfach ein wenig Essig reinschütten und der Kalk löst sich auf. 
Fertig. 
Genauso wie bei jeder Kaffeemaschine auch. 
Also wer Kalablagerungen hat ist nur zu faul zum putzen  bzw in diesem Fall, putzen lassen. 

Ich habe mir irgendwann mal nen total billigen Wasserkocher auf Vollplastik gekauft und der kocht wien Weltmeister.
Er geht seit 3 Jahren nicht kaputt und hatte im Kaufland mal iwann 15&#8364; gekostet. 

Wie wäre es denn mit Oma altem Tauchsieder ? 
Die meisten Mängelberichte die ich so gelesen habe beinhalteten Kalkablagerungen an Stellen an die man mit den Händen gar nicht dran kommt (aber wofür gibts sonst Essig ?), mehrere Modelle werden scheinbar auch derartig heiß das man sie nicht anfassen kann, andere wiederum verlieren Flüssigkeit. Beim Tauchsieder gibts diese Probleme nicht aber dafür ist er auch nicht sonderlich schön anzusehn. Das Gefäß in das du ihn steckst kannste dir aussuchen, du kommst an die Heizspule leicht ran weil sie ja offen liegt und undicht kann er ja nicht werden.
Also einfach nen kleinen Tauchsieder kaufen und den in deine dreiviertel gefüllte Teetasse/Teekanne (sofern sie nicht aus Plastik ist) stecken und gut ist.

Hier z.B. ein Reisetauchsieder in kleiner Form. Einfach in die Tasse damit, einstecken und paar Sekunden später kocht dein Wasser in deiner Teetasse. 
Wobei ich hier wohl großte Tassen nehmen würde. Das spritzt sicher ein wenig. Der hat sogar nen Überhitzungsschutz. 

http://www.ebay.de/i...r-/231088889242


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (26. März 2014)

das weiß ich doch so aus dem kopf nicht


----------



## Tikume (26. März 2014)

Also ich hab so einen von Severin (bzw ein Vorgängermodell, das Ding ist nämlich sicher 8 Jahre alt).
Bisher keine Probleme, und Wasserkocher ist einfach ein Must-Have im Haushalt


----------



## Wynn (26. März 2014)

ich habe den ALASKA Wasserkocher WK 2970 C und damit kein problem alle 2 monate mach ich bissel essig rein lass es einmal durchkochen dann auschütten und nochmal mit heisswasser durchkochen das hilft gegen kalk 


ihr müsst auf das ce siegel achten dann knallen auch nicht die sicherungen durch


----------



## Legendary (26. März 2014)

Ich hab den:

http://www.amazon.de/Siemens-TW60101-Wasserkocher-executive-2400/dp/B000N3ZDMY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1395858778&sr=8-2&keywords=siemens+wasserkocher


Guter Wasserkocher von Siemens, Technik gibts bei mir kein Noname Zeug. Hat bis jetzt auch immer sauber seinen Dienst getan.


----------



## Saji (26. März 2014)

Meine Mutter hat den hier und ist damit zufrieden. Für die eine Tasse Tee alle zwei Tage reicht er ihr. Haben hier aber auch sehr weiches Wasser mit kaum Kalk was sich bei den Geräten schon deutlich bemerkbar macht. Kaffemaschine wird nur alle paar Jahre entkalkt, aber auch nur damit man's mal gemacht hat. Wer hartes Wasser hat muss entweder ständig entkalken oder das Wasser filtern.


----------



## OldboyX (27. März 2014)

Ich habe den hier: http://www.amazon.de...95903292&sr=1-4

Es muss nicht genau der sein, aber ich würde mir nie im Leben einen Wasserkocher aus Kunststoff kaufen, unbedingt aus Edelstahl. Kunststoff hast du so schon überall im Essen und in allen Getränken aus PET Flaschen usw. Da kann man sich ganz gut vorstellen wie gesund das ist wenn man den Kunststoffbehälter auch noch ordentlich erhitzt (bei den allermeisten Plastik-Wasserkochern riecht man es auch direkt).


PS: Wegen  Kalk würde ich mir mal keine Sorgen machen, muss man eben ab und an entkalken (am besten mit Essig oder Zitrone, anstatt der teuren Entkalkerprodukte).


----------



## Lorachil (27. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich kann dir den hier empfehlen: http://www.amazon.de/Tefal-78444-Vitesse-Wasserkocher-blau/dp/B00008Y8M5
Vorteil, er hat einen Edelstahlboden und die Heizelemente liegen nicht frei. Ein Schuß Essig und er ist blitzeblank.
Seit Jahren im Einsatz.
LG


----------



## Tikume (27. März 2014)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich habe den hier: http://www.amazon.de...95903292&sr=1-4



Wsserkocher-Brother!


Diese Wacherkocher haben übrigens auch keine freiliegenden heizelemente.


----------



## Ogil (27. März 2014)

Jo - ich denke damit koennte man eine Liste Must-Have-Features zusammenstellen:


ordentlich Leistung (min 1800W)
verdeckte Heizelemente
Edelstahl oder zumindest die Wanne innen aus Edelstahl
fuer wirkliche Tee-Liebhaber kommt eventuell auch ein WK mit einstellbarer Temperatur in Frage


----------



## Patiekrice (27. März 2014)

Mir haben meine Großeltern einen geschenkt


----------



## Tikume (27. März 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Mir haben meine Großeltern einen geschenkt



Ich nehm dann auch einen.


----------



## Grushdak (27. März 2014)

Also ich benutze nun seit Jahren den hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leistungsstarker Wasserkocher mit entnehmbarem Kalkfilter
Fassungsvermögen: 1,5 Liter
360°CORDLESS
Flaches Heizelement
2200 Watt 

Wichtig für mich sind komplett verdecktes Heizfeld, gute Wasserstandsanzeige, min. 1,5 Liter Fassungsvermögen.
Wenn man mal eine ordentliche Kanne Tee haben will wird diese mit 1 Liter nicht richtig voll.

Vor dem hatte ich den hier .. (nicht gefunden) - war einer von Krups (1,5l) ... (auch viele Jahre lang) ...

greetz


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. März 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Mir haben meine Großeltern einen geschenkt



mir meine mama(:

Ist aber wirklich sehr geil, hol dir den auch

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B002PAQXI6?pc_redir=1395530145&robot_redir=1 dieser ist es


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. April 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also ich hab so einen von Severin (bzw ein Vorgängermodell, das Ding ist nämlich sicher 8 Jahre alt).
> Bisher keine Probleme, und Wasserkocher ist einfach ein Must-Have im Haushalt


Ich hab auc so eine vorgängerversion davon, irgendwann mal im rewe mitgenommen. für ernsthafte teezubereitung hab ich aber http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005GVEOVO/


----------



## Wazzer (28. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, ich habe ein Induktionskochfeld, also sollte das gar nicht so viel mehr Strom verbrauchen. Müsste ich auch mal probieren


Laut Stiftung Warentest sind Wasserkocher immernoch effizienter . Die haben das ganze ausgerechnet, der Wasserkocher ist im Schnitt ne Minute schneller und verbraucht 7 Wh weniger.


----------



## KilJael (28. April 2014)

Wazzer schrieb:


> Laut Stiftung Warentest sind Wasserkocher immernoch effizienter . Die haben das ganze ausgerechnet, der Wasserkocher ist im Schnitt ne Minute schneller und verbraucht 7 Wh weniger.



ernsthaft? 7Wh? das sind 0.2 Cent (!!) weißt du wie viel Wasser er auf ner Induktionsplatte kochen müsste ehe er wirklich sagen könnte das er Geld verballert hat? Bei nem 30€ Wasserkocher, wären das 15.000 Stunden  Die 1 Minute ist an sich auch vernachlässigbar, guter Tee braucht seine Zeit, das weiß man.

Ich selbst hab den hier und bin recht zufrieden damit.


----------

